# C'est quoi un ipad ?



## koin ! (11 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

étant donné que je suis pas très doué en marketing et informatique et que j'ai l'habitude d'acheter des produits qui en fin de compte ne font pas du tout ce que j'espérais qu'ils fassent, je vais cette fois ci me renseigner un peu plus avant un éventuel achat 
Vous excuserez donc mes questions idiotes...
Alors :
 peut on installer des logiciels achetés séparément (photoshop) sur un ipad ?
 peut on télécharger des logiciels et les installer sur un ipad ?
 peut on se servir de firefox sur un ipad ?
 peut on stocker les données qu'on veut : tout types de fichiers, ou seulement     photo/video, à partir d'un mac book, à partir d'un nipod, à partir de mon appareil photo, à partir de mon grille pain  ?
 peut on se servir d'un ipad pour lire des livres électroniques ?...

Bref un ipad est il au mieux un ordinateur avec écran tactile, mais sans clavier, ou bien seulement une machine à acheter des trucs sur itune tel un ipod, mais en plus gros ?...

Merci à vous !


----------



## adixya (11 Juillet 2014)

Un ipad c'est un gros iPod !
Mais par contre j'ai du dépenser 10 euros en dix mois sur itunes et j'utilise énormément mon ipad pour les ebooks et e-magazines, vidéos de films en HD, musiques... Que j'ai téléchargés sur mon pc au préalable...
On peut tout a fait se passer d'iTunes a mon sens pour installer du contenu.
Itunes ca sert pour les sauvegardes, mettre des photos du pc et les musiques et c'est tout...

Pour Photoshop, il faudra passer par un achat itunes je pense.


----------



## lineakd (12 Juillet 2014)

koin! a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un ipad ?


@koin!,l'ipad est une tablette tactile conçue et développée par Apple.


----------



## koin ! (12 Juillet 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @koin!,l'ipad est une tablette tactile conçue et développée par Apple.


gniaaaaaa ! c'était donc ça 

Merci pour les infos Adixya...

Alors autre question : existe t il des ordinateurs tactiles avec clavier qui se détache ?...


----------



## adixya (12 Juillet 2014)

koin ! a dit:


> gniaaaaaa ! c'était donc ça
> 
> Merci pour les infos Adixya...
> 
> Alors autre question : existe t il des ordinateurs tactiles avec clavier qui se détache ?...




Il paraît que la surface pro 3 est un produit réussi, après faut adhérer a Windows 8 quoi.

Sinon il y a un clavier Bluetooth logitech très réussi pour l'iPad et qui fait coque de protection en même temps.


----------

